# Wilson Combat: Group Gripper Product????



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i HAVE RECENTLY BOUGHT A NEW FIREARM AND WAS WANDERING 
ABOUT WILSONS GROUP GRIPPER PRODUCT TO PERHAPS IMPROVE ACCURACY A BIT.

I EXPECTATIONS ARE TO HAVE 2" OR LESS @ 25'
NOW I HAVE HAD THIS WITH PAST SPRINGFIELDS AND EVERY TIME THE ONLY THING I CHANGED WAS THE RECOIL SPRING WITH BUFFER PAD FOR COMFORT AND A FITTED BARREL BUSHING TO TAME THE BARREL A BIT.

I DO NOT CURRENTLY HAVE A SPRINGFIELD.
I HAVE A HIGH STANDARD WITH THE SAME SETUP AS STATED ABOVE.
I NEVER REALLY GAVE THE ORIGINAL H.S SETUP A CHANCE TO " SET-IN "
I SHOT 50RNDS AND FELT I COULD SQEEZE SOME MORE OUT OF IT.

SO...QUESTION IS: HOW MUCH CAN I EXPECT THIS PRODUCT TO DO?
WITH CURRENT SETUP OF: FITTED BUSHING.

I STILL HAVE YET TO GO TO RANGE AND SEE WHAT THE SPRING AND BUSHING, SO IS THIS PREMATURE?

HAS ANYONE TRIED THIS PRODUCT?
COMMENTS?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've got one around here somewhere in the parts bin. Mostly a waste of time, IMO. Made no difference on any of the guns I tried it on, but then they were all fairly new, reasonably accurate guns to start. Maybe if you had a really worn out gun, it would make a difference, but in that case, you'd be better off to get a new barrel and link.

Unload the pistol three or four times, keep it pointed in a safe direction, keep your finger off the trigger, and press down with your thumb on the barrel hood. It shouldn't "give," at least not very much. If it drops down a lot, then it's time for a new barrel, with a Group Gripper as an interim fix while you are waiting for the UPS truck to deliver the new barrel.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*wilson group gripper*

I thimk your rite. i too think it would'nt make much difference.
you know......the reason I also say this is because when i had the S.A
I knew it came with a match barrell. So my point is even if i changed the barrel wich at that point would make sense for someone to do, if they wanted to, you know..... fit a barrel an all. more accuracy tighty things up 
abit, i may not improve much/or none at all.

I have a friend that did that and his groups did'nt improve with new barrel.
i'll see how this budget setup ( 18.5lb recoil spring & barrel bushing )
does on this one. If it gives me what i want i'll stick with it, If not, I'll
consider another barrel to fit - from the bushing to the barrel feet!

but then.....?
what barrel?
lol...lol...

As of right now the barrel fit is good, meaning while in battery no movement. With slide locked bck the barrel moves frwd & bckwrd on link just a lil, no vertical/horizontal movement @ bushing though. I tried twisting the barrel this where i have the most play at hood but i dont consider it much cause i've had worse and thos barrels shot good so...go figure.

I'm aware of the whole barrel link & barrel feet thing...another topic byitself.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but one of your recent posts referred to shooting 2" groups at 15 _feet_. Until you can shoot a lot better than this, there is absolutely no point in spending money trying to improve the mechanical accuracy of your pistol. Spend that money on practice ammo or training instead.

When you're shooting one-holers at ten yards, you might think about mechanical changes, though I think most of them are pointless in a pistol not being used for formal target shooting.


----------



## Living in the war zone (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a group gripper some time back. I am of the humble opinion that it probably doesn't do much good if any good at all. I think I'd pass on getting it if I had to do it all over again.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*group gripper*

well mike i'm just lookig for decent accuracy from budget G.I gun,
like combat accuracy not les baer accuracy. so..2" at 15' first 50rnds
like i said said was just for function, but yeah i aimed. now if i pull 2" at 25' will that satisfy you mike? i'll see what i come up with it'll be about two wks before i get to range - helping my Pop fixup his new property.

hey thanks for the info guys cause iwas pretty close to ordering that thing just for kicks but now i see i'll spend elswhere ammo, mags, barrel etc.. befor this handgun i had an xd 45 tac. i loved gun but could'nt possess trigger control with it. so i'm now back to 1911.

i'll get back in the 1911 groove.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I understand what you want. My point is that, at your current level of skill, any enhanced accuracy in the pistol will be _accuracy you cannot use_. A gun that shoots 1" groups at 25 yards is pretty meaningless if the shooter can only hold an 10" group.

I'm not trying to be offensive or anything - we were all new shooters once. But spending money on gadgets instead of practice ammo or training is counterproductive until you can shoot well enough to take advantage of an accurized pistol. I understand that lots of people like to "personalize" their 1911s, but there are better and worse ways to do that.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*reply..*

nah....i'm just getting back into the 1911.
I usualy change my mags, recoilspring, bushing and one of those recoil buffer pads on my past 1911's as a standard.
I've just done so on this gun sooner than others.
Not that i needed to ...but like with the springfields, i've had to replace extracters or mag. i thought it was reasonable.

i'm not here to challenge the pro's this is just my expierence.
I got this paticular firearm for the simple grade of it all.
I guess i'll need alot of practice.


----------

